# A really cool Optical illusion



## shuttervelocity (Feb 17, 2012)

*1.* Stare at the red dot on the girls nose for 30 seconds.
*2.* Turn your eyes towards a plain flat surface.
*3.* Blink your eyes very quickly. What do you see?


----------



## katerolla (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG, how cool


----------



## mishele (Feb 18, 2012)

o hey tyler needs to see this....lol
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 18, 2012)

You're welcome!  Glad you like it guys.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow that was very cool indeed!


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 18, 2012)

wow the girl in my dreams...in full color..cool


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 18, 2012)

To all who saw the girl, you just processed a negative with your brain!


----------



## inspectedpanic (Feb 18, 2012)

Many thanks, very interesting, am sitting here trying to work out how and why. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bazooka (Feb 18, 2012)

I did a science research project on color perception when I was in 7th or 8th grade and my experimentation was to map the residual colors people see from staring at certain color for so long.  My research sucked and I didn't know it at the time, but the color is always opposite on the color wheel so it is effectively a negative.  I just wanted to say I've never seen it done so effectively as this one.

Also, I have no idea why they put the three multicolored dots there as that has nothing to do with anything other than to give your eye something to lock onto.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 18, 2012)

is it just me or is her hand positioned differently in the mental image (inward opposed to outward)?


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats so cool! I'm still seeing her. lol Shes not leaving me


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 18, 2012)

I think the model is Deepika Padukone a South indian actress reaching fame really quickly.  








ang1995 said:


> Thats so cool! I'm still seeing her. lol Shes not leaving me


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 18, 2012)

hmmm i didn't see anything (?)  Could it be the vodka?  shall i try again tomorrow?


----------



## shuttervelocity (Feb 18, 2012)




----------

